# Good Sense Roms?



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

I am trying sense again and am wondering what everyone is running? My main concerns are: 1) smooth animations, I ran gingeritis 3d but it is no longer being worked on a lot, and am not sure how it compares to the current crop but even on very slow the animations are like butter. And 2) battery life, I get through almost a full day with imoseyons aosp lean kernel on the lower voltages at 1.4ghz without about 3 hours of screen on time iI have no lte here and I don't often have wifi when I'm away from home and in turn my charger. Does his sense kernel perform similarly, or is there anything with better battery life for sense I switched to his kernel as kangbang is not maintained any longer and there is not many choices with solid battery life.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been running SoaB for a while now. I've found this to be one of the best daily drivers for me & the speed/transitions are ridiculously fast. I've tried most of the ROMs and while Zeus/Eternity/Liquid/Gingeritis(which I liked a lot)/Shift and a few of the randoms but always find myself coming back to my nand of SoaB. As far as battery life most of the ROMs I use suck on battery since I work in a basement but on weekends I get decent battery life but I spend 90% of the day on wifi and do most of my texting/emailing from my computer & I have an extended battery.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Depends on if you want sense 2.1, or 3.0, or 3.5.

In terms of sense 2.1 I would say its hard to imagine anything better that skyraider zeus (current version is 1.3). It is absolutely LOADED with features and smooth too as well as including absolutely the most customizable rosie I have ever seen. Not only can you remap any of the 3 buttons but you can change the icons as well as resize them. Pretty slick.

For sense 3.0, Bamf Forever (current is 1.10) has always run the best for me. Clean, simple, just enough candy, and fast as heck.

My experience with sense 3.5 roms has been overall a bit disappointing to be honest but I can say without hesitation that soab has been the best I've used. I prefer the bliss launcher over the runnymead or doubleshot launchers. Eternity was decent for me as well but seemed slightly more jittery on screen transitions (a huge pet-peeve of mine).

Also keep an eye out for nocoasts de-sensed sense roms. Now that he is part of team liquid I have a good feeling about things to come. Most of the benefits of sense (better camera, messaging, dialer, browser apps, etc) with none of the bloat.

Best of luck.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Honestly I am confused on the difference between sense 2.1 and 3.0 are the 3d widgets in gingeritis part of 3.0 or are they exclusive to the shooter?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Sense 2.1 to 3.0 has a lot of differences, I can't really label them out but if you were to check out a 100% 3.0 rom like V-Unity (which sadly we don't have on the T-Bolt due to our screen size.) and then a 2.1 you would notice....But a lot of the 3.0 roms only have some things added so...it depends on which rom you run how different they are. But if by 3d widgets you mean that they move side to side w/ the g-sensor then yeah, most 3.0 roms support the side to side movement ( as far as I've seen, it's found in the display settings in most roms as 3d launcher)


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

jolness said:


> Honestly I am confused on the difference between sense 2.1 and 3.0 are the 3d widgets in gingeritis part of 3.0 or are they exclusive to the shooter?


The biggest differences you'll notice are the 3d widgets (theyve also been slightly cleaned up and redesigned) and the carousel rosie scrolling. The ring lock screen is also part of sense 3.0 but is included in many 2.1 roms. Basically the simple answer is that 3.0 has more eye candy. However some people feel that 2.1 runs better on the tbolt. I'd say the best thing you can do is give both skyraider and bamf forever a shot and you'll get a good idea of which you prefer.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

I had skyraider on my bolt but my battery life was subpar. When I get to WiFi I'm gonna download bamf. I switched to g3d and am having better luck. What kernel are you.guys on? I'll crackflash ROMS all day but I need a good solid kernel first.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I really really like the redemtion rom, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5828-rom-sense-redemption-rom-301-final-oct-23-spirit-of-radio/


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

jolness said:


> I had skyraider on my bolt but my battery life was subpar. When I get to WiFi I'm gonna download bamf. I switched to g3d and am having better luck. What kernel are you.guys on? I'll crackflash ROMS all day but I need a good solid kernel first.


Yeah, I go through periods where I 'try' really really really hard to like/use sense....Currently this pursuit led me to Skyraider and in less then an hour I've gone from fresh unplugged to 60%....and I use Imo's lean kernel on any rom I use sense or AOSP, undervolted and not overclocked :/ compared to my 12-15 hr life on GB this makes me a very sad man


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Yeah, I go through periods where I 'try' really really really hard to like/use sense....Currently this pursuit led me to Skyraider and in less then an hour I've gone from fresh unplugged to 60%....and I use Imo's lean kernel on any rom I use sense or AOSP, undervolted and not overclocked :/ compared to my 12-15 hr life on GB this makes me a very sad man


Have you wiped battery stats? I can easily go a whole day on a charge with skyraider. Granted I am usually on wifi most of the day, but I regularly get 20+ hours with what I consider moderate use. Running the stock kernel with no oc.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> I really really like the redemtion rom, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5828-rom-sense-redemption-rom-301-final-oct-23-spirit-of-radio/


Agreed. If you are looking for a SUPER stable and snappy rom with just a touch of sexy, you really can't go wrong with redemption rom. It hasn't been updated in a while but word on the street is that Lou is working on a custom kernel and various tweaks and mods for the next release. Overall a PERFECT example of a great pure sense 2.1 rom.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

On a side note, if you haven't tried it, the ics miui build, while very different from sense, is absolutely out of this world as long as you can deal with broken mms. It's a bit more of an undertaking to get everything set up how you want it but doing so can be very rewarding.


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

Shifts3ns3 v2.0.1


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> On a side note, if you haven't tried it, the ics miui build, while very different from sense, is absolutely out of this world as long as you can deal with broken mms. It's a bit more of an undertaking to get everything set up how you want it but doing so can be very rewarding.


I just came from miui. I like it but it can act a bit wonky at times. Love the work dv is doing though. Very awesome


----------

